# weighing in on letsgofish and rooster shallow water extreme run



## gunsmoke11

Ok guys for months yall have been talking about whos boat runs shallower. Put a day together in west bay so everybody can see the date and or join with yall even though we are there for letsgofishbro and the roosters bragging rights. Weighing in on the left is a 15 1/2 foot custom made rfl looking scooter with 60merc big foot and on the right 20 ft allweld tunnel with a 90 johnson. Taking bets and will post results of the winner and possibly a few pics if we get lucky. Btw both run very shallow I have been and seen them run so should be good.


----------



## ThisGuy18

*shallow*

I run a 17' shallow stalker with a 90 tohatsu, I can run all day long 1"-2" and get up in 3"-5". Wish I had my old camera I would post videos of some super skinny water ive ran through.


----------



## Sgrem

ThisGuy18 said:


> I run a 17' shallow stalker with a 90 tohatsu, I can run all day long 1"-2" and get up in 3"-5". Wish I had my old camera I would post videos of some super skinny water ive ran through.


You may have the best performing shallow boat on 2cool....bring your check it stick. Getting up in 3" is hard for most kayaks even if paddled by a tiny person.....


----------



## aguaflaca

ThisGuy18 said:


> I run a 17' shallow stalker with a 90 tohatsu, I can run all day long 1"-2" and get up in 3"-5". Wish I had my old camera I would post videos of some super skinny water ive ran through.


You should probably buy a new tape measure. Yours has stretched out at least 50%.


----------



## zthomas18

My boat gets up in a half inch. 

That's why I'm better than everyone. End of this thread. I win.


----------



## JoeRocket

Bet you find some big fish in 1" to 2" of water....


----------



## Shady Walls

sgrem said:


> You may have the best performing shallow boat on 2cool....bring your check it stick. Getting up in 3" is hard for most kayaks even if paddled by a tiny person.....


Heard that same story a million times, passed a Dargel today that was stuck. Wanted to help the guy but I couldn't shutdown or I would of been stuck. He just missed the cut. He did get out. I feel comfortable in a foot. No way in 2"-3".


----------



## reddevil sportsman

Just get a godevil. That will settle it all, we may take twice as long to get there but we can get up in the shallows. Godevil or go home!! Yeah buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here we go again. Shallow Water Shootout 2014 will flop like the other ones every one wanted to have. No one can agree on anything. 
Railbird wins anyway.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## AndyThomas

ThisGuy18 said:


> I run a 17' shallow stalker with a 90 tohatsu, I can run all day long 1"-2" and get up in 3"-5". Wish I had my old camera I would post videos of some super skinny water ive ran through.


I guess I missed the smilies....

Ha, some if y'all are so full of ****! My turds draft more than that! Give me a break!


----------



## Sgrem

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here we go again. Shallow Water Shootout 2014 will flop like the other ones every one wanted to have. No one can agree on anything.
> Railbird wins anyway.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


no way man...bayhawk always rules the skinny stuff....everyone knows that. Thats why the shootouts never happen. one bayhawk says they gonna run it and the rest of us just tuck tail.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here we go again. Shallow Water Shootout 2014 will flop like the other ones every one wanted to have. No one can agree on anything.
> Railbird wins anyway.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Smack we will fix that Saturday may 10th diversionary canal west bay 8:00 am post up if your in so we can get a head count should be fun meet with a bunch of 2coolers. we can figure out were we will run from the ramp. Lets see those boats jump up in 3 inch and run a inch!


----------



## slimeyreel

*24 ho*

I have a Haynie 24 HO and it runs shallower. I passed a airboat today that was stuck. I shut it down hooked up to him and yanked him right out.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

slimeyreel said:


> I have a Haynie 24 HO and it runs shallower. I passed a airboat today that was stuck. I shut it down hooked up to him and yanked him right out.


You win.

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Shady Walls

slimeyreel said:


> I have a Haynie 24 HO and it runs shallower. I passed a airboat today that was stuck. I shut it down hooked up to him and yanked him right out.


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Stansel

OK. Keep me updated. I've done nothing but extensively studied tunnel hull design boats for years. Even had a guy from NASA help us with the tunnel design withe a Goodson Flats Master. With that said, with all my experience and studying through trial and error I don't believe a propped boat (That's not a go devil) will get up in 3" of the softest of mud.

My 17' Flats Cat has been customized to lose 275 lbs of weight and will draft in 4 1/2" of h20. I can get up in that in soft mud, but nothing less and it takes a solid 6" of hard sand. I can honestly run in an 1 1/2" of h20 all day with the way my water pick up/nosecone is designed. I think some of you are in for an elementary school lesson on measuring inches with a ruler.

Keep me posted. I'll be the guy in the 27' Pontoon boat as a home base/ship pulling the Flats Cat. Bar, grill, fresh water, music, and shade.


----------



## Riley & Sons

My Nautic Star will run on dry land. That's before I take it off the trailer. All bs aside, my NS is not a super shallow boat. I would like to watch this event from a distance. I may need binoculars, but it would still like to witness this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

NASA doesn't build boats do they? Bahaha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## sotexhookset

ThisGuy18 said:


> I run a 17' shallow stalker with a 90 tohatsu, I can run all day long 1"-2" and get up in 3"-5". Wish I had my old camera I would post videos of some super skinny water ive ran through.





Captain Stansel said:


> OK. Keep me updated. I've done nothing but extensively studied tunnel hull design boats for years. Even had a guy from NASA help us with the tunnel design withe a Goodson Flats Master. With that said, with all my experience and studying through trial and error I don't believe a propped boat (That's not a go devil) will get up in 3" of the softest of mud.
> 
> My 17' Flats Cat has been customized to lose 275 lbs of weight and will draft in 4 1/2" of h20. I can get up in that in soft mud, but nothing less and it takes a solid 6" of hard sand.


Don't know. I've seen him out and I know that boat. Its got a 9.9 on the back. The 90 was a typo on his part. Its also made out of palm leaves and cotton balls and weighs less than 48 lbs. it also runs over 75mph.


----------



## FISHP

I don't know about shallow but I don't even have a trailer I just run my boat down 288 from Houston to the gulf, don't even need water anymore. Drive to the grocery store once in a while.


----------



## mark53

*Thanks....*

Went out today with my son and fished hard several places in Chocolate.
Always nice to come home after a bummer day and get a good laugh.
Please keep them coming!:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

These type of things always sound like a great idea and then they never happen. I hope that changes, time for some feelings to be hurt.


----------



## gunsmoke11

[email protected] said:


> These type of things always sound like a great idea and then they never happen. I hope that changes, time for some feelings to be hurt.


Joking aside we need some people to start saying they will be there for a real one to happen! Come on guys lets run some flats and (responsibly drink a few beers) we just need people to really start a head count I may have four boats not sure yet. Sat may 10th lets get one going we can even possibly get a pot going like 10 a piece and if we can find a good mud flat see who really has a shallow runner.


----------



## theyallbreak

Maybe Gater will bring the new Scandy out to test it.


----------



## dolch

Wish I wasn't going to be in a shut down. 
If come watch the adventure. 
Always fun to watch egos shrivel. 

Somebody take some videos. This needs to be on you tube.


----------



## gunsmoke11

dolch said:


> Wish I wasn't going to be in a shut down.
> If come watch the adventure.
> Always fun to watch egos shrivel.
> 
> Somebody take some videos. This needs to be on you tube.


If we can get one going we can get some go pros going rooster has 2 and he can edit so.we can make a great video


----------



## Captain Stansel

Smackdaddy53 said:


> NASA doesn't build boats do they? Bahaha
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


They don't, but they have some really good engineers that study wind flow which can be easily be converted to water PSI.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

I hope you all go spank each other's monkeys at the short pecker shootout... makes more room for the people who want to fish. 

On a real note, one of the boat manufacturers needs to sack up and build a measured course. Hard sand pit in a big pasture. Gradual slope starting at 2 feet and goes to 0" over the course of 300 yards or so... You run until you stick it. Winner gets the loser's woman or boat.


----------



## SpotChaser#2

You guys may have to delay the start by an hour and half so smack will have time to paddle out there. Lol!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SpotChaser#2 said:


> You guys may have to delay the start by an hour and half so smack will have time to paddle out there. Lol!!


And I would probably still be able to outfish you on the way. Lol lol lol lol

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SpotChaser#2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And I would probably still be able to outfish you on the way. Lol lol lol lol
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Only in Zephyr cove!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Only in Zephyr cove!!


Touche pussycat!
It's not how you get there, it's what you do when you get there. There are some guys that run beat up aluminum boats and kayaks that can flat out catch fish and there are guys running around on $80,000 rigs lost as Elton John at the Playboy Mansion.
Once my boat is finished I will come "whip it out and lay it on the table" as railbird put it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pmgoffjr

I'll pick you up, we can head over there. After they pick their winner..."uh, one more please"


----------



## pipeliner24

I'll be there . I'll even give all the shallow water boat guys a ride back to the ramp while they wait for the tide to come back in.we won't even have to burn the shoreline either we can venture out in to the middle of the bay where it gets way to ruff to run their flat bottoms without a jockstrap and a back brace!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca

"as lost as Elton John at the Playboy Mansion". 
that's a good one smack.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans

I have a Ranger Ghost that runs in super skinny water. I spit in my driveway yesterday, backed the trailer in and launched her right there in my new man made pond. I got up on plane no problem and ran all the way to the back. I had to use my push pole in the real "skinny" water. I ended up with a limit reds and flounder.:slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations

Who cares...My nikes run shallower. Just buy an argocat.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

AndyThomas said:


> I guess I missed the smilies....
> 
> Ha, some if y'all are so full of ****! My turds draft more than that! Give me a break!


:rotfl:


----------



## davidrdz2111

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## TheRooster

I'm there ronn, I like how you picked the weekend of my long change haha hell ya, I'll have both gopros charged and ready to roll, I already know where I'm gonna lose at, I don't have a good holeshot at all so as long as we're running I'm good, I might be able to throw my BBQ pit in my boat and we can cook some burgers and brats for everyone that shows up, party in west bay! haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> I'm there ronn, I like how you picked the weekend of my long change haha hell ya, I'll have both gopros charged and ready to roll, I already know where I'm gonna lose at, I don't have a good holeshot at all so as long as we're running I'm good, I might be able to throw my BBQ pit in my boat and we can cook some burgers and brats for everyone that shows up, party in west bay! haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


10 4 matts in and I think john worst come to worst still be a good day of boat riding if no one shows


----------



## railbird

Where is west bay and meet location? I might be able to join y'all. What is bottom structure like? I'm not interested in tearing up my rig, but if it's over mud and does not tear up grass, I might be inclined to show up. Y'all better bring your "A" game!






Just saying!


----------



## HTownBoi281

zthomas18 said:


> My boat gets up in a half inch.
> 
> That's why I'm better than everyone. End of this thread. I win.


1/2 inch?? SHOOO!!! Mine gets up in damp sand with 5 fat boys and 3 coolers full of food and drinks with 3/4 tank of fuel and jack plate at the lowest setting with both power power poles forgotten in the down position all while steering with one hand and cold fried chicken in the other!! The people sun bathing on the beach always freak out when I blow by they're feet!! I WIN!! LMAO!! :cheers:


----------



## DCAVA

railbird said:


> Where is west bay and meet location? I might be able to join y'all. What is bottom structure like? I'm not interested in tearing up my rig, but if it's over mud and does not tear up grass, I might be inclined to show up. Y'all better bring your "A" game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying!


That video is sick bro!!

Noone can ever top that w/ an outboard!!


----------



## TheRooster

railbird said:


> Where is west bay and meet location? I might be able to join y'all. What is bottom structure like? I'm not interested in tearing up my rig, but if it's over mud and does not tear up grass, I might be inclined to show up. Y'all better bring your "A" game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying!


probably running the back of greens or something like that, all mud, and if you do happen to show up then I'm out, I'll just man the BBQ pit lol I know my limits

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

anybody doing a head count? gotta know how many hot dogs to buy lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheRooster again

TH


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> anybody doing a head count? gotta know how many hot dogs to buy lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


To soon for a real head count I may bring some burgers also I hope this thing works out it could be the first real official meet up to see who can really run shallow and who cant.


----------



## TheRooster

Trouthunter said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheRooster again
> 
> TH


what are you talking about?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

railbird said:


> Where is west bay and meet location? I might be able to join y'all. What is bottom structure like? I'm not interested in tearing up my rig, but if it's over mud and does not tear up grass, I might be inclined to show up. Y'all better bring your "A" game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying!


I wonder if my Majek Texas skiff can do this? I have been in ankle deep before but haven't pushed it this far lol. I was talking to a Majek dealer at the fishing show and was talking boat the RFL he said they just need some wet grass. Railbirds video is close enough for me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TheRooster said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Reputation=Greenies
You build up green and you can buy stuff out of the 2Cool catalog at the end of the year. I saved enough to buy a couple of Yetis last year and two Curado 50E's the year before.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Reputation=Greenies
> You build up green and you can buy stuff out of the 2Cool catalog at the end of the year. I saved enough to buy a couple of Yetis last year and two Curado 50E's the year before.


wiseass, I already fell for that a year ago, when I found out about the point system I traded mine in for a years supply of corkys

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TheRooster said:


> wiseass, I already fell for that a year ago, when I found out about the point system I traded mine in for a years supply of corkys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


It was worth a shot.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was worth a shot.


haha no worries

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202

ok guys this is real cool, does it count if I am in a tracker type boat. I can get skinney but can not get a hole shot unless it is 2' deep. Does that count? I like boat games


----------



## surf_ox

sea hunt 202 said:


> ok guys this is real cool, does it count if I am in a tracker type boat. I can get skinney but can not get a hole shot unless it is 2' deep. Does that count? I like boat games


Sure why not

Marshhunter will bring the airboat and smoke everyone.

Hopefully he'll let me ride along.


----------



## gunsmoke11

sea hunt 202 said:


> ok guys this is real cool, does it count if I am in a tracker type boat. I can get skinney but can not get a hole shot unless it is 2' deep. Does that count? I like boat games


Bring what you got if the tide is to high we can turn it into a fishing tournament


----------



## Bevojoe

shamu runs more shallow than me but, I see this as a great day of drinking beer and watching thru a telescope and drinking more beer. count me in for the peanut gallery. when/where?


----------



## gunsmoke11

gunsmoke11 said:


> Smack we will fix that Saturday may 10th diversionary canal west bay 8:00 am post up if your in so we can get a head count should be fun meet with a bunch of 2coolers. we can figure out were we will run from the ramp. Lets see those boats jump up in 3 inch and run a inch!


.


----------



## TheRooster

I've got 3 guys so far from another page, YOU DONT HAVE TO RUN YOUR BOAT SKINNY! as Gunsmoke said this is also a day of getting to know 2coolers and basically picking their brain if you want to know the bay system a little better, and also for the badazz hotdogs I'm gonna cook, but like I said, if railbird shows up I'm out haha 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisGuy18

not looking for fish in shallow water, where I fish its advantage for me to cut through some skinny water to beat the faster boats that travel the bay. I am by no means talking mess, ive seen my boat and so have many other people been on my boat crapping their pants. Watch shallow stalker boats on the net, bayside marine has good videos of how shallow we can run. All im saying its an advantage for me where I fish. Have a nice day or not the choice is yours.


----------



## aguaflaca

ThisGuy18 said:


> not looking for fish in shallow water, where I fish its advantage for me to cut through some skinny water to beat the faster boats that travel the bay. I am by no means talking mess, ive seen my boat and so have many other people been on my boat crapping their pants. Watch shallow stalker boats on the net, bayside marine has good videos of how shallow we can run. All im saying its an advantage for me where I fish. Have a nice day or not the choice is yours.


Isn't a shallow stalker just a copy of a Shallow Sport?
Sure looks like it
I'm sure it can run skinny, since it was splashed off of a SS, but not run in 1" and get up in 3". 
You have a nice day too, young man.


----------



## 3CK

I'm in for coming to watch / maybe participate.. Are mud boats allowed?

When y'all talking about doing this? And what part of the bay


----------



## DCAVA

I wish I wasn't so far from u fellas, and that I wasn't always workin' to go up there and watch and meet u guys, sounds like it's gonna be a blast....

But, the bills don't stop so I gotta work.......


----------



## LouieB

This is right in my backyard.
I'd love to sit back and watch.

I'll even pass out cards for those that may need them.


----------



## calphil

3CK said:


> I'm in for coming to watch / maybe participate.. Are mud boats allowed?
> 
> When y'all talking about doing this? And what part of the bay


Not Gatortails allowed


----------



## 3CK

calphil said:


> Not Gatortails allowed


Don't be scared'


----------



## calphil

Oh I'm not lol .. Been through worse


----------



## pmgoffjr

Shallow running is shallow running. If you don't see what a mud motor or a jet can really do how would you ever know? Unless this is just to keep someone from getting their feelings hurt.


----------



## TheRooster

LouieB said:


> This is right in my backyard.
> I'd love to sit back and watch.
> 
> I'll even pass out cards for those that may need them.


haha hell ya, bring your tools, do some "re-cupping on the fly" haha in fact I need to get my prop cupped, brand new prop and no cup sucks lol I think mud boats can come, no one should not be allowed to come out, we could have mudboat tug-o-wars lol that'd be awesome, I forsee a bunch of laughs that day, and also a good time

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

Sounds like a lot of "hold my beer" getting ready to happen!


----------



## TheRooster

Reynolds4 said:


> Sounds like a lot of "hold my beer" getting ready to happen!


that's how good times and memories are made haha and insurance claims too lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny

Pierce marsh would be a good local for this gathering.


----------



## 3CK

This needs to happen on a north wind, with the tide dumped out, if not there will be too much water.


----------



## marshhunter

surf_ox said:


> Sure why not
> 
> Marshhunter will bring the airboat and smoke everyone.
> 
> Hopefully he'll let me ride along.


Hahaha thats my uncles airboat.. no way i would even ask to borrow his boat... it is a friggin blast to run though! Ill own one, one day, when that happens ill give ya a shout!


----------



## makoclay

All of these discussions are pointless unless we standardize the type of bottom. I can get up in 12" of soft, silty bottom but if I get stuck in 12" of hard sand, there ain't no way. All you blowhards talking about how awesome your boats are need to get on the same page otherwise the claims you are making have no validity.


----------



## TheRooster

makoclay said:


> All of these discussions are pointless unless we standardize the type of bottom. I can get up in 12" of soft, silty bottom but if I get stuck in 12" of hard sand, there ain't no way. All you blowhards talking about how awesome your boats are need to get on the same page otherwise the claims you are making have no validity.


back of greens, all mud, if you want to run sand flats then go to the outside of intercoastal and run the Sandy side of the sea grass lol just don't get caught

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ECW.GC'18

It's called driving by Braille...


----------



## SoberBrent

I'm sure I don't stand a chance with my late 80s technology. Also someone will have to give me directions as Ive never left shoalwater. LOL!


----------



## railbird

I'd rather supply proof of what my equipment is capable of.


----------



## pmgoffjr

railbird said:


> I'd rather supply proof of what my equipment is capable of.


What he said.


----------



## gunsmoke11

The rooster can possibly post up.the address of the ramp 2nd street in Hitchcock tx not sure about that street though rooster post up when u read this!


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Lol, 1"-2" now that s a fishing tale......do u know wat your prop woulda looked like? Thats if u still had the outdrive still there


----------



## gunsmoke11

u wont know if u dont go said:


> Lol, 1"-2" now that s a fishing tale......do u know wat your prop woulda looked like? Thats if u still had the outdrive still there


 I dont think very many people running shallow around here is doing it in a outdrive.


----------



## letsgofishbro

At least pick a weekend that isn't my wife's birthday and Mother's Day. My 26' Mako needs about 3' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> At least pick a weekend that isn't my wife's birthday and Mother's Day. My 26' Mako needs about 3'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant me and the rooster are off that weekend im bringing my woman bring yours?


----------



## ThisGuy18

hahah its funny reading yall post talking mess, I know its hard to believe things people say that have no proof, I will post videos soon to quiet yall down, my prop is just fine by the way beings I have tunnel that runs through the hull, so when running shallow my jack plate is all the way up and the bottom of my prop is above the bottom of the hull so it never touches the mud. just wait till I post videos. and for the record im not going out of my way to prove my boat I fish here in cc bay that's all I care to fish, its my backyard, so if you here and wanna see it you let me know, thanks have a great day. I will back shallow stalker boats all day.


----------



## J.T. Barely

Hey, Railbird, my brother has a RFL but, we have never pushed our luck like that video. That video is crazy, almost unbelievable. What kind of low water pick up do you have, and do you think that the super sweet ***** music helped the boat perform like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

stuckinfreeport said:


> Good gosh man.Your arm ever get tired of patting yourself on the back?
> 
> Hey, I got an idea, how 'bout we put some good old hohnest fishing reports up in here.


There is a fishing report section? thisguy18 I dont think anybody is knocking you and yea I stand by my boat builder allday also it only makes the big purchase worth it! Now I do have other feelings about the beer can trailer they sat my sled on but I have vented enough about macclain! Nobody would believe me on my old towered out shallow sport with a trp. It was completely redone and they some how shaved 700lbs off of the haul weight and I no lie could run railbird status just ask rooster. But nobody would believe me without videos and I have one but decline to post because it has me running straight over flooded marsh grass for a min I seen them rip rail a new one and he dident even run over grass:/ I believe you though shallow stalker is a great boat


----------



## gunsmoke11

gunsmoke11 said:


> There is a fishing report section? thisguy18 I dont think anybody is knocking you and yea I stand by my boat builder allday also it only makes the big purchase worth it! Now I do have other feelings about the beer can trailer they sat my sled on but I have vented enough about macclain! Nobody would believe me on my old towered out shallow sport with a trp. It was completely redone and they some how shaved 700lbs off of the haul weight and I no lie could run railbird status just ask rooster. But nobody would believe me without videos and I have one but decline to post because it has me running straight over flooded marsh grass for a min I seen them rip rail a new one and he dident even run over grass:/ I believe you though shallow stalker is a great boat


There she is best boat I ever owned hope the guy that bought it from me on here replys how she is doing


----------



## aguaflaca

gunsmoke11 said:


> There she is best boat I ever owned hope the guy that bought it from me on here replys how she is doing


cool little boat. 15' or 18'?


----------



## gunsmoke11

aguaflaca said:


> cool little boat. 15' or 18'?


Thanks some lucky feller on here out of poc has it now! She was 18ft


----------



## LouieB

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because there are some good people on here. I thought I put you on my ignore list.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Here, let me help you. Wow, didn't think this day would come where you didn't know how to do something.

Go to your User CP. Thats the button you push to see how awesome you are with all your greenies.
But instead of basking in the greenie glory, look to the left side and find the "Settings and Options" section.
The bottom choice will be "Edit Ignore List". Punch that button and a section will come up that has a space to "Add a Member".
Copy and paste this name, LouieB ,and add it in the space.
You must remember to hit "save changes" or all that hard work will be wasted.

There, fill that out and poof I'll be gone and you won't see anything I post so there will be no more reason to call me a dick.

Have a nice day.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because there are some good people on here. I thought I put you on my ignore list.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Smack stop feeding them....they are hungry and know you have the food lol fish on


----------



## KDubBlast

Funny seeing everyone all worked up over the web lol. 
Croaker and how shallow your boat can run is a something people get so butt hurt about. 
Smack haters gonna hate bro


----------



## gray gost

my empire will run in 2" until the forward momentum stops then it just leans over and dies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRooster

Ya gun I'll post that address here shortly, hard to pull up Google maps here at work but ya that tower boat ran stupid skinny, I've never seen a boat get up on HATE SAND, the way that one did, it was ridiculous, the only thing that sucked was that 1/4 mile climb up to the top, but other than that it was a badarse boat, was awesome for sight fishing to, and who is thisguy? does he want a freaking cookie or a star for his forehead?.......possibly fivehead, what's he trying to prove? we're just trying to have a get together of fellow 2coolers and boaters alike to just come out and have a beer and relax and enjoy themselves, not be a pompous *****, good god

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinfreeport

Don't hate anyone. The truly good ones don't have to constantly remind you how good they are .... bro


----------



## aguaflaca

gunsmoke11 said:


> Thanks some lucky feller on here out of poc has it now! She was 18ft


I thought I had seen that boat down here.
if I see it around, I'll try to get you a picture.


----------



## Bozo

LouieB said:


> This is right in my backyard.
> I'd love to sit back and watch.
> 
> I'll even pass out cards for those that may need them.


I hammer and anvil might be better than cards.


----------



## SeaY'all

Cant we all just get along??????


----------



## reeltimer

are the biggest sponsors gonna be prop shop's? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cominahead

seayall of course we can get along 


the day desperados are shallowest running boats in the bay.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Anyone have a spot I can park my scooter a few days? I'd like to go, but I've got to bust it east on that Saturday, won't have time to drag it back to Seadrift. I really want to hear that needle scratch the record when the truth is let out. I'm not saying I'll be doing the scratching, but I do want to see if there's anything better than what I'm running now. Won't know until you know...


----------



## gunsmoke11

pmgoffjr said:


> Anyone have a spot I can park my scooter a few days? I'd like to go, but I've got to bust it east on that Saturday, won't have time to drag it back to Seadrift. I really want to hear that needle scratch the record when the truth is let out. I'm not saying I'll be doing the scratching, but I do want to see if there's anything better than what I'm running now. Won't know until you know...


Im sure we cant find you a place to park it im in the process of sell/buying new house I would let you bring it here if that was not.the case but ill post up if I can get u a parking sport for a few days.


----------



## gunsmoke11

aguaflaca said:


> I thought I had seen that boat down here.
> if I see it around, I'll try to get you a picture.


Yea man that would be great I had that boat in perfect condition when I sold it wonder if she looks the same it was a 94 redone and powered in 09 I think


----------



## gunsmoke11

cominahead said:


> seayall of course we can get along
> 
> the day desperados are shallowest running boats in the bay.


Lmfao ive been waiting on a comment like that!!!!!


----------



## sotol buster

I was out with a buddy and his wife in their boat blasting thru some 4" water, but his wife kept insisting " that's eight and a half inches"!!!


----------



## zthomas18

Six pages of grown men deciding who has the biggest wiener


----------



## TheRooster

zthomas18 said:


> Six pages of grown men deciding who has the biggest wiener


that's exactly right, and if there was a woman in here there would have been a ruler pulled out to prove it, did you bring the ruler zthomas? haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

cominahead said:


> seayall of course we can get along
> 
> the day desperados are shallowest running boats in the bay.


I hear you can get one thru 2ft of water if you put Barbie Dolls in the plastic rodholders... Has to be the "enhanced" Barbi's though!


----------



## reddevil sportsman

72 inches of shaft sticking out ur boat equals shallow running! Godevil baby. Measure that with ur tape ruler! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

zthomas18 said:


> Six pages of grown men deciding who has the biggest wiener


U posted on here huh? Throwing hints?


----------



## zthomas18

The best part of this this whole conversation is that half the guys talking about how bad a their boat is are the same guys that post "WHERE ARE THE FISH AT?! HELP ME OUT 2cool!" 

Pretty ironic lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Let's get it on!


----------



## zthomas18

Jay Baker said:


> Let's get it on!
> 
> View attachment 1314002


Dang Jay! There must be tons of fish that shallow! HA


----------



## marshhunter

zthomas18 said:


> Dang Jay! There must be tons of fish that shallow! HA


much easier to find them when half their body is sticking out of the water!! makes those big ol reds looks like a beached whale!!:brew:


----------



## EdK

Guys weighing more than their boats ought not participate.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Wouldn't they be the most impressive?


----------



## gunsmoke11

zthomas18 said:


> The best part of this this whole conversation is that half the guys talking about how bad a their boat is are the same guys that post "WHERE ARE THE FISH AT?! HELP ME OUT 2cool!"
> 
> Pretty ironic lol


Uh yea what this guy said...........lol can u give me your spots please!!!! I just bought a boat that can run shallow and dont kno how to fish lets start with a crash course on casting?


----------



## pmgoffjr

"Don't ever confuse equipment with knowledge"


----------



## gunsmoke11

pmgoffjr said:


> "Don't ever confuse equipment with knowledge"


Thats how I look at it.


----------



## TheRooster

alright so apparently all the liberal blowhards that keep messaging me aren't to thrilled about our little "shallow run" like I really give a ****, but just so my phone will stop blowing up more than when you have an angry ex, how about a 2cool gathering on the sand bar in west bay at the end of the diversionary canal? and if people so choose to go run their boats then so be it, but I know I'll be out there bbq'n and cranking the tunes as well as Gunsmoke and possibly letsgofishbro if his wife will let him, so what's everybody's opinions on that idea? mothers day weekend get together? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> alright so apparently all the liberal blowhards that keep messaging me aren't to thrilled about our little "shallow run" like I really give a ****, but just so my phone will stop blowing up more than when you have an angry ex, how about a 2cool gathering on the sand bar in west bay at the end of the diversionary canal? and if people so choose to go run their boats then so be it, but I know I'll be out there bbq'n and cranking the tunes as well as Gunsmoke and possibly letsgofishbro if his wife will let him, so what's everybody's opinions on that idea? mothers day weekend get together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan I say fk em and run the shallows. But boat loads of people on the diversionary canal beach will be a good time! Lets do.


----------



## rubberducky

Man I wish I had a boat! Not to run but just to watch. Sounds like a fun day y'all take lots of pics 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Sounds like a plan I say fk em and run the shallows. But boat loads of people on the diversionary canal beach will be a good time! Lets do.


Lmao I'm just tired of defending myself over a stupid freakin video i did just cause I wanted to try out the new gopro haha and apparently I said something about Koreans because I had like 5 infractions about that lol but ya, me and dana are going shopping for weenies and burgers Thursday night for the food and thinkin about running clear lake Friday night just for kicks and to see the pretty lights on my boat lol but ya man, beach blast this weekend! gonna go get some 5 gallon buckets for beach - pong and see if I can't get some pop out canopies

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

rubberducky said:


> Man I wish I had a boat! Not to run but just to watch. Sounds like a fun day y'all take lots of pics
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you want to come James? you can hop in my boat? that way I can give you those lures for your buddy

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky

Man any other weekend but Mother's Day I would be down! Also he will be home not this weekend but next and I would personally have you give them straight to him. (I'm really worried about people thinking I'm keeping anything for my self!) 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

rubberducky said:


> Man any other weekend but Mother's Day I would be down! Also he will be home not this weekend but next and I would personally have you give them straight to him. (I'm really worried about people thinking I'm keeping anything for my self!)
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya me and Gunsmoke were talking about this being mothers day weekend and nobody showing up, but I'll have a rose for any mother that does show up  and that's cool brother, just let me know when he gets home, next weekend I'll be off so just holler at me!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Wife may let me out Saturday since I'm cooking crawfish for the mothers and grandmas Sunday. Got her a pretty sweet birthday present as well. Had my little boat out today and went and ran pretty skinny. So we shall see what's up I may be able to make it idk. Gotta put my rub rail back on this week. Owning 2 boats is tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Wife may let me out Saturday since I'm cooking crawfish for the mothers and grandmas Sunday. Got her a pretty sweet birthday present as well. Had my little boat out today and went and ran pretty skinny. So we shall see what's up I may be able to make it idk. Gotta put my rub rail back on this week. Owning 2 boats is tough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tell your wife I'll have a rose for her! even though she's not a mother......but women are suckers for roses haha and bring that orange turd over here, I'll help ya put the rub rail back on haha I'm on long change and don't have anything to do, I baked 2 cakes, made a big pot of chili, cooked some boodain, baked another cake, and made some mosstacholli, so basically my fridge is full of cakes and fatty foods haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

TheRooster said:


> tell your wife I'll have a rose for her! even though she's not a mother......but women are suckers for roses haha and bring that orange turd over here, I'll help ya put the rub rail back on haha I'm on long change and don't have anything to do, I baked 2 cakes, made a big pot of chili, cooked some boodain, baked another cake, and made some mosstacholli, so basically my fridge is full of cakes and fatty foods haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Well come on over then gotta re 5200 a few holes and put it on. I'm off till the 16th then start at oxy. And yeah bro she is a mom to 2 hairy black kids. If Jennifer and Ronn go I'm sure I can talk her into it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Well come on over then gotta re 5200 a few holes and put it on. I'm off till the 16th then start at oxy. And yeah bro she is a mom to 2 hairy black kids. If Jennifer and Ronn go I'm sure I can talk her into it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be over as soon as you tell me your ready to start working on it, and ya ronn and jenn will be there, and Matt, and possibly joe, but he might be selling his house so he's a maybe right now, but I've got a couple other guys coming to, be sure to bring your private chef too, that guy can cook a hell of a steak lol but seriously, if he comes, he gets to work my grill lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

He works the weekend shift at the puddle pirate station this weekend. We may just come out may get buddy to come with his mud boat and maybe a few more friends who knows what will happen. The seed is planted so now waiting for the decision to be made since it's double her weekend with moms day and her burfday. I have his steak recipe I will give it to ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> He works the weekend shift at the puddle pirate station this weekend. We may just come out may get buddy to come with his mud boat and maybe a few more friends who knows what will happen. The seed is planted so now waiting for the decision to be made since it's double her weekend with moms day and her burfday. I have his steak recipe I will give it to ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heck ya, the more the merrier, and mud boat? sounds fun lol and heck ya I'll take that recipe, that dude can cook! and bring the puppies!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Yes he can cook but also it helps to buy nice cuts of beef. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Me and jenn are in come on john get the wife on board.It will be a good time! I know our little chocolate lab is ready to run with some real dogs lol


----------



## letsgofishbro

Oh if we come darkness #1 & darkness #2 will be there. I'm working on her shouldn't be too much of a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Oh if we come darkness #1 & darkness #2 will be there. I'm working on her shouldn't be too much of a problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


darkness? sorry I just watched Chappelle show and it was the Rick James one so when you say darkness I refer to Charlie Murphy

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> darkness? sorry I just watched Chappelle show and it was the Rick James one so when you say darkness I refer to Charlie Murphy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Chralie murphy. Lmao


----------



## TheRooster

**** YO COUCH!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3CK

letsgofishbro said:


> Oh if we come darkness #1 & darkness #2 will be there. I'm working on her shouldn't be too much of a problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John - Let me know if this happens. I'll bring my mud boat and my 4-leg kid too. He's due for some marsh time.


----------



## letsgofishbro

It's going to happen I think. Same place you have your Merica party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

3CK said:


> John - Let me know if this happens. I'll bring my mud boat and my 4-leg kid too. He's due for some marsh time.


Wait are you the bald guy that gave the game wardens the food plate last year? I went to that one, come on out man, have a beer, gonna be a good time!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3CK

TheRooster said:


> Wait are you the bald guy that gave the game wardens the food plate last year? I went to that one, come on out man, have a beer, gonna be a good time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Haha. Yeah that was me, always making friends.

I'm going to try, forgot I have a wedding that afternoon on the North Side.

What time y'all meeting?


----------



## TheRooster

3CK said:


> Haha. Yeah that was me, always making friends.
> 
> I'm going to try, forgot I have a wedding that afternoon on the North Side.
> 
> What time y'all meeting?


Lol hell ya man, ****, I'm going to guess around noonish, bring back some wedding cake lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3CK

That might be to late. I would need to leave the water by around 2-230.


----------



## letsgofishbro

I say launch about maybe idk around lets say 10 am. Ok good talk glad we figured all that out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> I say launch about maybe idk around lets say 10 am. Ok good talk glad we figured all that out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol works for me Mr POTUS, HAHA

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

alright, ROLL CALL, time to get a head count as to who all is going, 10am launch, had a few people ask if there will be any competition's still, the way I see it, if you want to challenge someone to a skinny water challenge, then go right ahead, I know letsgofishbro is always up for a challenge, let's get this thing together! majeks, shoalwaters, dargels, mudboats, alumacrafts, just to name a few brands, come have a brew and meet some 2coolers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Wife is still saying maybe then said yea if she can bring friends then wanted to bring the big boat but I can't run skinny in that so now she is thinking about it again. Why do they have to have birthdays? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Wife is still saying maybe then said yea if she can bring friends then wanted to bring the big boat but I can't run skinny in that so now she is thinking about it again. Why do they have to have birthdays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey brother, don't have to run skinny, just come out and have a brew with Tom tom! I'd like to see this new boat of yours anyways!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

I'll probably be out and about Saturday. What sand bar are you talking about? I'm familiar with the diversionary but have never been North of the first bridge when coming from the bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Who knows what will happen with which boat I bring. And justin_time when entering the diversionary from the bay immediately go right. That's where we'll be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

Got it. That's that little cut that goes back to the lake.


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> Got it. That's that little cut that goes back to the lake.





letsgofishbro said:


> Who knows what will happen with which boat I bring. And justin_time when entering the diversionary from the bay immediately go right. That's where we'll be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John I thought it was the sand bar on the left?








Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

When leaving left when entering right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> John I thought it was the sand bar on the left?
> View attachment 1326402
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Yea tommy that is it


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Yea tommy that is it


is Matt bringing bailey, erin, that chick from cabo, which one? or is there another? lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

He had some H&@ a$& annoying trick with him at poker run that Was a beep beep beep beep beep and some more words I can't say on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> is Matt bringing bailey, erin, that chick from cabo, which one? or is there another? lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Oh god lets hope none the girl from cobo spent all day in the bathroom at every bar we went to to charge her phone! She even ripped my boat apart at party cove.looking for a place to plug it in. She came up to me with the wall charger and asked me can I plug this in? Joking I said yea just plug it into the socket on the side of my boat. No lie a min later she comes back to me asking me where it is. I said I was just messing with her and that I dont have a plug for that. 5 min later she is under my console pulling wires apart to make a plug. I told him he needs to get that girl off my boat asap be4 jenn gets ****** oh yea she was very mad.


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> He had some H&@ a$& annoying trick with him at poker run that Was a beep beep beep beep beep and some more words I can't say on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao and this is the same girl from when me and dana went right? I thought she was cool? at least she interacted with everyone, but apparently she was a nut, haha good god, we need to set matt up on match.com or something



gunsmoke11 said:


> Oh god lets hope none the girl from cobo spent all day in the bathroom at every bar we went to to charge her phone! She even ripped my boat apart at party cove.looking for a place to plug it in. She came up to me with the wall charger and asked me can I plug this in? Joking I said yea just plug it into the socket on the side of my boat. No lie a min later she comes back to me asking me where it is. I said I was just messing with her and that I dont have a plug for that. 5 min later she is under my console pulling wires apart to make a plug. I told him he needs to get that girl off my boat asap be4 jenn gets ****** oh yea she was very mad.


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> Lmao and this is the same girl from when me and dana went right? I thought she was cool? at least she interacted with everyone, but apparently she was a nut, haha good god, we need to set matt up on match.com or something
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


no that girl was Albert Einstein compared to *********


----------



## TheRooster

Lol so he had another one!? when did matt become a mac? haha good god, wonder if he's gonna bring the big chested Jesus lover lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It's like facebook on here. Pics of hott chicks or don't mention them..,haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It's like facebook on here. Pics of hott chicks or don't mention them..,haha
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


last time I posted a pic of a chick I got suspended for a day haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Lets have another get together when my boat is done and I have a few trips to dial it in...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lets have another get together when my boat is done and I have a few trips to dial it in...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


im down this summer should be good there needs to be alot more 2cool gatherings


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gunsmoke11 said:


> im down this summer should be good there needs to be alot more 2cool gatherings


I agree. People could meet me and realize what a precicious ***** I am and forget how great of a guy I am on here...
Lets do this.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I agree. People could meet me and realize what a precicious ***** I am and forget how great of a guy I am on here...
> Lets do this.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


nah man your a good guy, if not for you I would have never learned about the trophy needlefish in zephyr cove! haha shoot man if your feelings froggy let me know, just gonna be me and my woman in my boat so ive got plenty of room, won't be the classiest guy out there with my 20'allweld but I'll have plenty of "spirits" haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> nah man your a good guy, if not for you I would have never learned about the trophy needlefish in zephyr cove! haha shoot man if your feelings froggy let me know, just gonna be me and my woman in my boat so ive got plenty of room, won't be the classiest guy out there with my 20'allweld but I'll have plenty of "spirits" haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lol u must be watching bar rescue.


----------



## tmatheaus

I will stop by and make an appearance there. Was a good time when the mud boats had a shin dig there last year. I will be in a blue and white 19' John Sport with a 115 Yamaha

Tommy


----------



## 3CK

tmatheaus said:


> I will stop by and make an appearance there. Was a good time when the mud boats had a shin dig there last year. I will be in a blue and white 19' John Sport with a 115 Yamaha
> 
> Tommy


****! How many people came to my party that I havent met?? haha.


----------



## RDN

slimeyreel said:


> I have a Haynie 24 HO and it runs shallower. I passed a airboat today that was stuck. I shut it down hooked up to him and yanked him right out.


That's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## TheRooster

3CK said:


> ****! How many people came to my party that I havent met?? haha.


right here bubba haha, I think your the guy that had my old boss on the boat with you, Jaime ramos? or that might have been another mud boat, but ya I was there, I was the one who came in a bass boat with 3 girls and went home empty handed lmao

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

TheRooster said:


> right here bubba haha, I think your the guy that had my old boss on the boat with you, Jaime ramos? or that might have been another mud boat, but ya I was there, I was the one who came in a bass boat with 3 girls and went home empty handed lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Man... Y'all keep talking about all these girls... Considering there may be some "bystanders" I just might have to stick my Shoalwater to show everyone it can't run in 2 inches. Looking forward to meeting some fellow local fisherman and seeing some cool boats. See y'all Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> Man... Y'all keep talking about all these girls... Considering there may be some "bystanders" I just might have to stick my Shoalwater to show everyone it can't run in 2 inches. Looking forward to meeting some fellow local fisherman and seeing some cool boats. See y'all Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha always gotta have the eye candy man! and ya can't wait myself! I was actually going to go run around today and had my boat hooked up and everything until for some reason my registration sticker caught my eye, went out last month, just got the paperwork done and fixin to head to la Marque, gah, oh well, better than buford t. justice to stop me on the water lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

TheRooster said:


> haha always gotta have the eye candy man! and ya can't wait myself! I was actually going to go run around today and had my boat hooked up and everything until for some reason my registration sticker caught my eye, went out last month, just got the paperwork done and fixin to head to la Marque, gah, oh well, better than buford t. justice to stop me on the water lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I hear ya, man! I fish too hard for chicks to hang for the most part. I also don't have much extra room on my 14.5 cat although I've made it work in the past. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> I hear ya, man! I fish too hard for chicks to hang for the most part. I also don't have much extra room on my 14.5 cat although I've made it work in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA nice, instead of grabbing a net, he grabs a camera, hell ya haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

TheRooster said:


> HAHA nice, instead of grabbing a net, he grabs a camera, hell ya haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lol! No need for a net on a boat with no sides. She managed to do just fine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

haha hell ya man, found a keeper, now if only I could get my girl to like the taste of fish, but I guess that's a good thing, more fish for me, plus she gets to sun bathe on the boat and if the fish ain't biting I have some scenery to look at haha, or have some fun with them, like my exfiance, I hated her, she kept bugging me to go fishing so one day I finally took her out to chocolate bayou on a day with 20mph+ winds in a 16' aluminum boat, 2-3' chop, and of course I was taking it easy, but she said "it's ok to go fast, I can handle it" haha I think I rattled her brain loose and she lost 2 molars, putting my boat in danger was worth her being miserable for those awesome 3 minutes we ran the icw lmao, gunsmoke11 knows that story lmao

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher

Smackdaddy53 said:


> lost as Elton John at the Playboy Mansion.


I've laughed since I opened this thread, but nothing is gonna top that :rotfl: :cheers:



sotol buster said:


> I was out with a buddy and his wife in their boat blasting thru some 4" water, but his wife kept insisting " that's eight and a half inches"!!!


Aaaaaaaand then I saw this! :rotfl:


----------



## zthomas18

TxDispatcher said:


> I've laughed since I opened this thread, but nothing is gonna top that :rotfl: :cheers:
> 
> Aaaaaaaand then I saw this! :rotfl:


I was at the golf course the other day and a guy on the range told me he had hit more balls than Elton Johns chin


----------



## TheRooster

zthomas18 said:


> I was at the golf course the other day and a guy on the range told me he had hit more balls than Elton Johns chin


Lmao nice, well folks looks like it's going to be a beautiful day thus saturday, so come on out and have a brew with some fellow 2coolers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> haha hell ya man, found a keeper, now if only I could get my girl to like the taste of fish, but I guess that's a good thing, more fish for me, plus she gets to sun bathe on the boat and if the fish ain't biting I have some scenery to look at haha, or have some fun with them, like my exfiance, I hated her, she kept bugging me to go fishing so one day I finally took her out to chocolate bayou on a day with 20mph+ winds in a 16' aluminum boat, 2-3' chop, and of course I was taking it easy, but she said "it's ok to go fast, I can handle it" haha I think I rattled her brain loose and she lost 2 molars, putting my boat in danger was worth her being miserable for those awesome 3 minutes we ran the icw lmao, gunsmoke11 knows that story lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lol the sensation of running on that chop at 35mph was so good she left rooster and bought a boat!!! jk


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol the sensation of running on that chop at 35mph was so good she left rooster and bought a boat!!! jk


Lmao no sensation, I had a 16' aluminum flatbottom, that had a 115 evinrude on it that had no tilt n trim so it rode bow heavy, into 2 1/2' chop, talk about a tooth chipper, but man it was worth it, like I said, only satisfaction i got everyday was to pizz her off lmao gah, glad she's gone, but I do remember she looked good modeling my bunker gear from the fire station didn't she ronn lmao "man that's crazy, yall are talkin about marriage already?!" (shows Ronn risquÃ© picture of her in my bunker gear) ........."screw it, marry her" lmfao, that was a hell of a fishing trip

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

TheRooster said:


> Lmao nice, well folks looks like it's going to be a beautiful day thus saturday, so come on out and have a brew with some fellow 2coolers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I'd be there, but, no DD.


----------



## TheRooster

spurgersalty said:


> I'd be there, but, no DD.


I'm sure there'll be some DD'S out there, maybe even some B's or he'll my girl only has A's haha 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky

Man this trip is getting harder and harder to pass up! The scenery is starting to sound like the best part of the show!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

TheRooster said:


> I'm sure there'll be some DD'S out there, maybe even some B's or he'll my girl only has A's haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I refuse to downsize, even if they're going home with me. But, the D's ain't gonna be happy upon our arrivalhwell:


----------



## TheRooster

spurgersalty said:


> I refuse to downsize, even if they're going home with me. But, the D's ain't gonna be happy upon our arrivalhwell:


Lmao I hear ya, I found a trend I my dating lifestyle, the more crazy or screwed up the girl was, the bigger her.....personalities haha, now I've found a keeper with a good head on her shoulders and well, let's just say if we have a baby it'll starve haha oh well, lmao

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> Lmao I hear ya, I found a trend I my dating lifestyle, the more crazy or screwed up the girl was, the bigger her.....personalities haha, now I've found a keeper with a good head on her shoulders and well, let's just say if we have a baby it'll starve haha oh well, lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lmfao baby will starve! We wont be able to get out there till 12 thats what time jenn gets off:/


----------



## letsgofishbro

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lmfao baby will starve! We wont be able to get out there till 12 thats what time jenn gets off:/


So the new D's will arrive at the same time? I'm bringing some E's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> So the new D's will arrive at the same time? I'm bringing some E's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao overachiever

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> So the new D's will arrive at the same time? I'm bringing some E's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes lol the new ds will arrive around 12 tommy u need to un *** some of that money and buy your chick a pair!


----------



## spurgersalty

gunsmoke11 said:


> Yes lol the new ds will arrive around 12 tommy u need to un *** some of that money and buy your chick a pair!


F that! Mines' is "au'natural"! Can't beat that!


----------



## gunsmoke11

spurgersalty said:


> F that! Mines' is "au'natural"! Can't beat that!


Ill take a pair of store boughts over god blessed all day just my preference


----------



## letsgofishbro

spurgersalty said:


> F that! Mines' is "au'natural"! Can't beat that!


You will not say that once you see these. You won't even have to ask which ones they are. They were the talk of the Nassau swimming hole Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Jesus christ, over here drinkin and plucking the guitar and singing some hank and George and I come back to this, lmfao, ya right, for $4500 I can buy alot of other things, like a drone so I can do some Ariel potlicking haha yall are nuts

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> You will not say that once you see these. You won't even have to ask which ones they are. They were the talk of the Nassau swimming hole Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol best way I can descibe it its like being with a diff woman! Love it!


----------



## TheRooster

shoot, gotta quit drinkin, just allowed matt to come over, fml, haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> shoot, gotta quit drinkin, just allowed matt to come over, fml, haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lol that dude is not right.


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol that dude is not right.


I'm just wondering when you and John are gonna come over haha.....even though you don't have my address yet......AT LEAST MATT TRIED! haha he said "hey man we should hang out and have a beer" I said matt I don't drink beer, all I have is captain and jack, he said "oh, well I'll bring my own, text me your address"......fml he mindraped me haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Well **** I cant just show up at your house been waiting on a invite. Lol


----------



## letsgofishbro

TheRooster said:


> I'm just wondering when you and John are gonna come over haha.....even though you don't have my address yet......AT LEAST MATT TRIED! haha he said "hey man we should hang out and have a beer" I said matt I don't drink beer, all I have is captain and jack, he said "oh, well I'll bring my own, text me your address"......fml he mindraped me haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I haven't gotten an invite. Momma always said its rude to show up uninvited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longshot270

If you guys have a tie or depth disputes, come up to the hill country to run a riffle for the tie breaker. We can get good depth numbers when the bottom is solid, jagged rock. None of that silt and sand to mucky up the comparisons.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Longshot270 said:


> If you guys have a tie or depth disputes, come up to the hill country to run a riffle for the tie breaker. We can get good depth numbers when the bottom is solid, jagged rock. None of that silt and sand to mucky up the comparisons.


 where r u running that?


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Well **** I cant just show up at your house been waiting on a invite. Lol





letsgofishbro said:


> I haven't gotten an invite. Momma always said its rude to show up uninvited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha yall don't need an invite, just ask for an address and come on over!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Longshot270

gunsmoke11 said:


> where r u running that?


San Marcos River


----------



## TheRooster

where you at ronn and john? lol








Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> where you at ronn and john? lol
> View attachment 1330714
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Is that fish boy in the pick? Man u kno where im at. Im working on a boat note right now lol


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Is that fish boy in the pick? Man u kno where im at. Im working on a boat note right now lol


haha yes sir, he's gone now, I'm sitting here finish in off danas jack daniels, learning some new songs on the guitar, just learned wagon wheel, time for a new one lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini-x Fan

I'll be fishing west Saturday and might swing by with the little dargel.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Mini-x Fan said:


> I'll be fishing west Saturday and might swing by with the little dargel.


Come on by 12:00


----------



## TheRooster

apparently there's going to be an after party at my house ronn, Taylor said he's coming lol who's coming!?!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> apparently there's going to be an after party at my house ronn, Taylor said he's coming lol who's coming!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Me and ole girl will be there


----------



## gunsmoke11

is there parking for truck and boats?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Surely I am not the only one who wants to see some video posted up. I will be working, have fun and be safe.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishermen13

Hopefully I can cruise out there to watch!


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> is there parking for truck and boats?


yes, ronn you can park yours on the side of my house, so can john, I'm sure john could slip his into my back yard if he wanted to, guess I'm going to have to set up the ping pong table for beer pong lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Surely I am not the only one who wants to see some video posted up. I will be working, have fun and be safe.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Bad idea there are committees out there that will submit them to the houston news ive been waiting to see it.


----------



## gunsmoke11

If it makes it to the news does that mean we have gone viral and can possibly be famous like honey boo boo? Oh god the American dream!


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> If it makes it to the news does that mean we have gone viral and can possibly be famous like honey boo boo? Oh god the American dream!


haha no worries, I talked to the game warden at buccees, it's all good, I know how it is and I'm fine, nothing is going to happen, from the game wardens mouth when I asked him about running in greens and such, he said, "are you kidding me?" and told me I had nothing to worry about, lol even chatted with him as I drank my fresh buccees coffe, cool guy, but ya, just saw Taylor's hyabusa, thing is sick!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> haha no worries, I talked to the game warden at buccees, it's all good, I know how it is and I'm fine, nothing is going to happen, from the game wardens mouth when I asked him about running in greens and such, he said, "are you kidding me?" and told me I had nothing to worry about, lol even chatted with him as I drank my fresh buccees coffe, cool guy, but ya, just saw Taylor's hyabusa, thing is sick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


So go pro will be videotaping this weekend?


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> So go pro will be videotaping this weekend?


hypothetically speaking, maybe we will, maybe we wont, only time will tell lol but let's just say mine will be charged as of Saturday morning just in case 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> hypothetically speaking, maybe we will, maybe we wont, only time will tell lol but let's just say mine will be charged as of Saturday morning just in case
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Well dont video my tx numbers and nobody will know who I am in the video!!! Going Cognito! Ill be running my 94 custom top drive rfl with a 8 ft tower so dont pick me out!


----------



## Justin_Time

I haven't found any water in Greens I can't run. Pierce on a low tide is a different story. Just stirring the pot a bit.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Well dont video my tx numbers and nobody will know who I am in the video!!! Going Cognito! Ill be running my 94 custom top drive rfl with a 8 ft tower so dont pick me out!


well I'm bring my 18' haynie flats with a 115 yammie, blow that rfl out of the water lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Had a root canal today and feel like I got hit by a train. Oh hello Vicodin nice to see you again. Good night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Justin_Time said:


> I haven't found any water in Greens I can't run. Pierce on a low tide is a different story. Just stirring the pot a bit....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh lol I have! In the back right corner tide was out about a foot one morning decided to go run the flat when I hooked the corner I seen about a inch of water hammered down plated up for a good 100 yards till alarm came on and I shut her down. Other then that never been stuck back there either.


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> I haven't found any water in Greens I can't run. Pierce on a low tide is a different story. Just stirring the pot a bit....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my dodge could have made it, my dodge will run in humidity, ya Boi, haha sorry, watching 8 mile and plucking the guitar and drinking again, hoping that my singing sounds like George Jones 



gunsmoke11 said:


> Oh lol I have! In the back right corner tide was out about a foot one morning decided to go run the flat when I hooked the corner I seen about a inch of water hammered down plated up for a good 100 yards till alarm came on and I shut her down. Other then that never been stuck back there either.


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

Yeah, that corner seems to be the shallowest although I've never been back there on a real low tide. I need at least 6" before I'll even attempt it although I can probably run for short distances in less. Maybe we'll find out Saturday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

I think I might bring my guitar out Saturday to, lol liquid courage says I'm badass on the guitar lol, working on a hank iii song right now that I've always loved and I just learned it, so happy, you'd like it ronn, good drinkin song, I'll post it up 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

http://youtu.be/iJr9KGAdTAU

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Surely I am not the only one who wants to see some video posted up. I will be working, have fun and be safe.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


if you took a break from whacking those sows in zephyr cove you could have some extra time to come have a beer with us! lol have fun putting those needlefish on your circle hooks lol 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

TheRooster said:


> I think I might bring my guitar out Saturday to, lol liquid courage says I'm badass on the guitar lol, working on a hank iii song right now that I've always loved and I just learned it, so happy, you'd like it ronn, good drinkin song, I'll post it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


24 pages so far I'm curious were is this shootout location and the date? I'm assuming this Saturday. I'll be in t h e bay and wanna check it out. Pm if necessary!!!!! Thanks


----------



## TheRooster

txteltech said:


> 24 pages so far I'm curious were is this shootout location and the date? I'm assuming this Saturday. I'll be in t h e bay and wanna check it out. Pm if necessary!!!!! Thanks


honestly man, we've had to many people complaining about "sea grass" in the back of greens so we're just having a get together on the sand bar at the end of the diversionary canal in west bay, if you need directions PM me or gunsmoke11 and we'll let you know! and not bashing anybody worried about sea grass, just want to make that clear, I totally respect people worried about conservation, hence why we turned it into a gathering, plus we couldn't really mark out a course haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

TheRooster said:


> honestly man, we've had to many people complaining about "sea grass" in the back of greens so we're just having a get together on the sand bar at the end of the diversionary canal in west bay, if you need directions PM me or gunsmoke11 and we'll let you know! and not bashing anybody worried about sea grass, just want to make that clear, I totally respect people worried about conservation, hence why we turned it into a gathering, plus we couldn't really mark out a course haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Bull ****** there's a nice little flat on the bayside entrance to pierce marsh if tides low I will watch y'all stick y'all's selves left and right no problem. Know a few real nice shallow spots in there that are grass free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Bull ****** there's a nice little flat on the bayside entrance to pierce marsh if tides low I will watch y'all stick y'all's selves left and right no problem. Know a few real nice shallow spots in there that are grass free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man I thought you were comatose on your pain killers? lol your smack talker senses were tingling or something? haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

TheRooster said:


> man I thought you were comatose on your pain killers? lol your smack talker senses were tingling or something? haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Dang wife and dogs snoring and tremendous amounts of pain woke me up. Time for another pill and a lot more sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Dang wife and dogs snoring and tremendous amounts of pain woke me up. Time for another pill and a lot more sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To late now but u should have drank a few brews..sleep like a baby...or hit the bottle till there is no more feeling or pass out first... yea just a get together and bbq. Lunch and beer so if your on the water fishing swing by and grab some lunch. Im sure there will be a run also depends on the tides that afternoon.


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> To late now but u should have drank a few brews..sleep like a baby...or hit the bottle till there is no more feeling or pass out first... yea just a get together and bbq. Lunch and beer so if your on the water fishing swing by and grab some lunch. Im sure there will be a run also depends on the tides that afternoon.


ya screw the brew part, I've been up since 9am yesterday, dana bought me a bottle for when matt and Taylor came over, it's gone now lmao, gah, time for a nap I think lol








Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tmatheaus

So... what time yall gonna be there tomorrow?


----------



## KingOfBacklash

I need an executive summary here. I'm too ADD to read back through the last 25 apges.

Who, what , when, where?

And can a regular bay boat get anywhere near this. I'm guessing I draft about a foot...


----------



## 3CK

With the way the tide has been the last few morning just about any boat should be able to go anywhere....

I heard launching around 10am (ish) in the Diversionary and meeting at the mouth of the Diversionary where it meets Jones.

I'll be coming from BV though.


Someone correct me if that info is wrong.


----------



## Riley & Sons

I am gonna try and come by. I will be out fishing early tomorrow. The wife is supposed to meet me later. I will try and put a few drinks in her and she will be ready for a 2cool gathering. Will this be semi kid friendly? I'm one of the older guys that have kids that love to fish, so they will be with me.


----------



## WillieT

Oh, to be young again. I will not mention the rest of that saying.


----------



## TheRooster

alright here it goes, 

LAUNCH-10AM or whenever you feel like laughing but I along with others will be launching at 10am

WHERE- end of the diversionary canal from the 2nd Street diversionary canal ramp in hitchcock, if you need directions then PM me, be glad to help, and yes any boat can get there, especially with this gard south wind we've been having, I know last year when I went the tide was out and there were ski boats with out drives parked on the sand bar

KID FRIENDLY- yes of course we will make it kid friendly, this is a 2cool gathering not a college hazing! 

WHO- myself, letsgofishbro, gunsmoke11, mini-x, as well as others will be there, I believe even 3CK, will make an appearance lol 

FOOD- i myself will be roasting weenies and burgers, nothing fancy but something to snack on, I believe a buddy of mine is bringing his pit as well, not sure yet, but I know I'll be cooking for a little bit

WARNING- game wardens have known to frequent that area alot, so PLEASE, have your Tags and such up to date to avoid any inconvenience! 

any other questions or concerns feel free to PM me! now I must get back to shopping for this gathering lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

I'll be launching at Louie's but will see y'all at the sand bar shorty after 10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

KingOfBacklash said:


> I need an executive summary here. I'm too ADD to read back through the last 25 apges.
> 
> Who, what , when, where?
> 
> And can a regular bay boat get anywhere near this. I'm guessing I draft about a foot...


Hey we better see you out there tomorrow backlashingking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfBacklash

letsgofishbro said:


> Hey we better see you out there tomorrow backlashingking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta see if I can talk wifey into it. It's her call this weekend with Mother's Day...


----------



## letsgofishbro

That's Sunday my wife's birthday is Sunday as well as Mother's Day but well both be out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> That's Sunday my wife's birthday is Sunday as well as Mother's Day but well both be out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only cause your wife thinks I'm cool, and I helped keep your house from burning down at your ugly sweater party when you tried to Jumpstart the bonfire with some gas and wound up catching the gas can on fire lmao firefighter tommy to the rescue! lmao

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

**** guys cant make it till 1230 1 hope to see u guys there!!! Good thing this thing will.be going on till around 5!!


----------



## TheRooster

come on guys come on out! free food and good people!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

Y'all be careful out there and have a good time!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yall aren't running skinny, just drinking beer, eating and bull****ting. Better than working though.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yall aren't running skinny, just drinking beer, eating and bull****ting. Better than working though.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lol there was some skinny running today


----------



## Riley & Sons

There was some rough running by the end of the afternoon too. The wind picked up pretty strong today.


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yall aren't running skinny, just drinking beer, eating and bull****ting. Better than working though.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy





Riley & Sons said:


> There was some rough running by the end of the afternoon too. The wind picked up pretty strong today.


yes there was some running, but gopro wasn't a sponsor today so we didn't have any cameras today, also, it was a pleasure to meet you Riley & sons, you have an awesome nautistar, I think your kid was the reason the dogs were tired haha him and the dogs played in the water alllllll day lol but hope you had a good time! hope to see you 4th of July weekend!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Riley & Sons

My son and I both had a great time. Those dogs wore him out too. It was good to meet some 2Coolers that I haven't met yet. Thanks for the hospitality Rooster!


----------



## TheRooster

Riley & Sons said:


> My son and I both had a great time. Those dogs wore him out too. It was good to meet some 2Coolers that I haven't met yet. Thanks for the hospitality Rooster!


ya I know what you mean, every time I looked around there was your boy swimming with your dog, love it when the kids have a good time, and ya I met some other 2coolers out there as well like 3CK, justin_time, and I can't spell his name on here but there was some other 2coolers there, and no problem brother, wish yall would have ate some more! I'm gonna be eating hotdogs and burgers for a couple months haha

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> ya I know what you mean, every time I looked around there was your boy swimming with your dog, love it when the kids have a good time, and ya I met some other 2coolers out there as well like 3CK, justin_time, and I can't spell his name on here but there was some other 2coolers there, and no problem brother, wish yall would have ate some more! I'm gonna be eating hotdogs and burgers for a couple months haha
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Lol that was a **** load of food also great meeting alot of yall. Hope I sold the sho cat to justin time got to see it go so skinny it was like riding on land


----------



## gunsmoke11

Btw who ran shallower today rooster or letsfishbro? I did not get to see?


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol that was a **** load of food also great meeting alot of yall. Hope I sold the sho cat to justin time got to see it go so skinny it was like riding on land





gunsmoke11 said:


> Btw who ran shallower today rooster or letsfishbro? I did not get to see?


haha ya ino, I've got 3-1gallon Bags full of dogs and burgers lol and ya ya ya I admit it, letsgofishbro ran shallower, but then again my boat isn't made to run as skinny as a scooter! lol but ya he did win, but at least I never got stuck in the ICW! lmao

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Mini-x Fan

It was good to meet some of y'all!


----------



## Justin_Time

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol that was a **** load of food also great meeting alot of yall. Hope I sold the sho cat to justin time got to see it go so skinny it was like riding on land


Man... I'm still amazed with your boat. I was honestly thinking we were going to be pushing but that bad boy didn't even hesitate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

******* yacht club.... Had a great time, fellas! Thanks Rooster for grilling it up! I had a great time and think we should do it again. It was nice meeting everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBay420

I blew by yall Saturday in the 20Ls GC and didnt know yall were 2coolers. I should have stopped and had a beer. Looks like a good time.


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> ******* yacht club.... Had a great time, fellas! Thanks Rooster for grilling it up! I had a great time and think we should do it again. It was nice meeting everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BigBay420 said:


> Seen yall Saturday I should have stopped and had a cold beer with yall. I didn't know yall were 2coolers. Looks like yall had a good time!


Lmao I forgot you took that pic justin, at least you got my good side, and no problem man, glad you had a good time! I'm lookin forward to 3CK's get together for the July 4th weekend! and ya gunsmoke11s boat does make the butthole pucker up a little bit with how shallow it gets lol and ya big bay you should have stopped by, we had plenty of food and beer! that's why I didn't my grab bar in those yellow nerf things, thought that was the official 2cooler sign? maybe I was wrong lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## tmatheaus

twas a good time Saturday, got to meet some new folks and drink a few brews. Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## BigBay420

TheRooster said:


> Lmao I forgot you took that pic justin, at least you got my good side, and no problem man, glad you had a good time! I'm lookin forward to 3CK's get together for the July 4th weekend! and ya gunsmoke11s boat does make the butthole pucker up a little bit with how shallow it gets lol and ya big bay you should have stopped by, we had plenty of food and beer! that's why I didn't my grab bar in those yellow nerf things, thought that was the official 2cooler sign? maybe I was wrong lol
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Oh that must have been you at the ramp when I was launching.


----------



## TheRooster

we're you throwing the cast net in the Explorer lookin boat?

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## gunsmoke11

Justin_Time said:


> ******* yacht club.... Had a great time, fellas! Thanks Rooster for grilling it up! I had a great time and think we should do it again. It was nice meeting everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol the committee men would have birth a cow! Btw can u text me that video? Ill pm u my number if u still have it.


----------



## BigBay420

TheRooster said:


> we're you throwing the cast net in the Explorer lookin boat?
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


No not me I couldn't throw a cast net to save my life.


----------



## TheRooster

BigBay420 said:


> No not me I couldn't throw a cast net to save my life.


what were you runnin? there were to many boats that day, my boat was the 20x72 allweld with the yellow nerf things lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## 3CK

Had good time, nice meeting everyone. 

Thanks for cooking Grass Killer!! haha.

See everyone in a few months.


----------



## BigBay420

TheRooster said:


> what were you runnin? there were to many boats that day, my boat was the 20x72 allweld with the yellow nerf things lol
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


All white 20 low side Gulf Coast with no decals, casting decks and big ***** burn bar.


----------



## Justin_Time

BigBay420 said:


> All white 20 low side Gulf Coast with no decals, casting decks and big ***** burn bar.


I saw you coming out of the diversionary. You should have swung by!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol the committee men would have birth a cow! Btw can u text me that video? Ill pm u my number if u still have it.


Shoot me your number, bro. I still have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

3CK said:


> Had good time, nice meeting everyone.
> 
> Thanks for cooking Grass Killer!! haha.
> 
> See everyone in a few months.





BigBay420 said:


> All white 20 low side Gulf Coast with no decals, casting decks and big ***** burn bar.


Lmao no problem 3, ya I've got nothing on those shrimp you boil though, you at least gonna make them spicy this year? lol and ya I remember you now big bay, ya man should have swung by, I know myself and others were waving other boaters to come on it and have a bite and brew, probably thought we were a bunch of goons though haha

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## BigBay420

Justin_Time said:


> I saw you coming out of the diversionary. You should have swung by!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got all summer bro maybe we can setup another get together.


----------



## clint623

I think that's a video that should be posted. I for one would like to see some skinny running


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## LouieB

I have to give you guys a ton of credit. 
After YEARS of talking about doing something like this, you are the first ones to get it done.
Looks like a good party also.

Very nicely done.


----------



## TheRooster

clint623 said:


> I think that's a video that should be posted. I for one would like to see some skinny running
> 
> KILL EM' ALL!!





LouieB said:


> I have to give you guys a ton of credit.
> After YEARS of talking about doing something like this, you are the first ones to get it done.
> Looks like a good party also.
> 
> Very nicely done.


I can tell you right now it won't be posted, I personally know gunsmoke11 and we both know what happens when you post videos like that, people tend to get a little finger pointy about those vids lol and ya Mr Louie, wasn't really a shallow water run as much as it was a gathering, but we did have quite a bit of guys go play follow the leader, it was awesome! majek followed by shoalwater followed by shallowsport followed by scooters, not particularly in that order but you get the idea, basically you would hear someone challenge another by saying "let's run em" and off they went lol all in all it was a good time, probably would have been a better turn out if not for mothers day weekend, but all in all still good

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## WillieT

Looks like ya'll had a great time. I don't blame you for not posting the videos, but I would sure liked to have seen them. If any of you guys have more pics, please post them for us that are too far away to make it.


----------



## Justin_Time

TheRooster said:


> I can tell you right now it won't be posted, I personally know gunsmoke11 and we both know what happens when you post videos like that, people tend to get a little finger pointy about those vids lol and ya Mr Louie, wasn't really a shallow water run as much as it was a gathering, but we did have quite a bit of guys go play follow the leader, it was awesome! majek followed by shoalwater followed by shallowsport followed by scooters, not particularly in that order but you get the idea, basically you would hear someone challenge another by saying "let's run em" and off they went lol all in all it was a good time, probably would have been a better turn out if not for mothers day weekend, but all in all still good
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Agreed. It won't be posted for quite a few reasons although it was cool to experience first hand. Some of these shallow water boats do amazing things as a few witnessed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

LouieB said:


> I have to give you guys a ton of credit.
> After YEARS of talking about doing something like this, you are the first ones to get it done.
> Looks like a good party also.
> 
> Very nicely done.


We will do it again hopefully when the tide isn't +2 high and we can find more then 1 stretch to run skinny on. It was fun and a good party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

LouieB said:


> I have to give you guys a ton of credit.
> After YEARS of talking about doing something like this, you are the first ones to get it done.
> Looks like a good party also.
> 
> Very nicely done.


I was telling everyone the same thing, Louie. It was cool getting a chance to meet others and shoot the sh** about fishing and boats. I've seen it talked about for years as well. These fellas not only got it done, they also had food hot off the grill for everyone and wouldn't take a dime in return (I tried). The tide was really too high to do what we were hoping but we improvised. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

letsgofishbro said:


> We will do it again hopefully when the tide isn't +2 high and we can find more then 1 stretch to run skinny on. It was fun and a good party.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just be sure and leave your boat at home so the rest of us have a chance.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Justin_Time said:


> Just be sure and leave your boat at home so the rest of us have a chance....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha not a chance then I can't show all y'all up. You would be surprised what your little boat will do when you ain't afraid to stick it. Deffinately need to arrange another one when we can get a buncha people together and actually run skinny. I can get an airboat to pull people out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

letsgofishbro said:


> Haha not a chance then I can't show all y'all up. You would be surprised what your little boat will do when you ain't afraid to stick it. Deffinately need to arrange another one when we can get a buncha people together and actually run skinny. I can get an airboat to pull people out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I'm down for sure. I've stuck mine a few times just didn't want to play with fire last weekend. I know how skinny it will run and that's not as skinny as your rig. heading to POC for 5 days of skinny water fishing and didn't want to intentionally mess something up before then and have to "Break Out Another Thousand"...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Haha not a chance then I can't show all y'all up. You would be surprised what your little boat will do when you ain't afraid to stick it. Deffinately need to arrange another one when we can get a buncha people together and actually run skinny. I can get an airboat to pull people out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill take that bet


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

gunsmoke11 said:


> Ill take that bet


And this is how round 2 begins!!! :doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Justin_Time

gunsmoke11 said:


> Ill take that bet


I'm riding with you again - that scooter scares me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

When I get my boat finished and tweaked the way I want it I will come run.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## letsgofishbro

Justin_Time said:


> I'm riding with you again - that scooter scares me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what scooter stands for.
S- scares 
C- **** 
O- out 
O-of 
T- the 
E- extra 
R- rider.

Haha Ronn well run em on a shallow day. Need to do all aspects though. Run shallow for distance, get up shallow, different bottoms etc etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> That's what scooter stands for.
> S- scares
> C- ****
> O- out
> O-of
> T- the
> E- extra
> R- rider.
> 
> Haha Ronn well run em on a shallow day. Need to do all aspects though. Run shallow for distance, get up shallow, different bottoms etc etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really? I thought it stood for

S- stupid
C- crackers
O- out
O- of
T- texas
E- enjoying
R- rectums

could be wrong though lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When I get my boat finished and tweaked the way I want it I will come run.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Of course smack has to get in on this!

BTW I love it!

If there werent people in the world that shake things up a bit it would be boring as hell!!!

sad_smilessad4sm<---- Boring

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta<---Hells yeah!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

:hairout::hairout::hairout:



TheRooster said:


> really? I thought it stood for
> 
> S- stupid
> C- crackers
> O- out
> O- of
> T- texas
> E- enjoying
> R- rectums
> 
> could be wrong though lol
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Who you calling a cracka??:spineyes::tongue:

Not so sure about rectums part either...


----------



## TheRooster

Fishin' Soldier said:


> :hairout::hairout::hairout:
> 
> Who you calling a cracka??:spineyes::tongue:
> 
> Not so sure about rectums part either...


Lmao that cracker with the orange flip flop sized boat lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## gunsmoke11

Justin_Time said:


> I'm riding with you again - that scooter scares me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol come on with it!


----------



## letsgofishbro

So I'm off every weekend for next 3 months someone pick a date. Grass kills and smoking gun when are y'all both off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> So I'm off every weekend for next 3 months someone pick a date. Grass kills and smoking gun when are y'all both off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm off this weekend, then work the next 2 weekends then off again the following 2 weekends

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

Just don't try and do it anywhere in my 9 day snapper season haha. Those are precious days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Just don't try and do it anywhere in my 9 day snapper season haha. Those are precious days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that some sort of sexual innuendo? lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

No it's literal red snapper season and I will be offshore daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> No it's literal red snapper season and I will be offshore daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i kinda figured, you ever get that rub rail on your boat?

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

Nope root canal got infected had another one been laid up in bed all week and start job tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

letsgofishbro said:


> Nope root canal got infected had another one been laid up in bed all week and start job tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get false teeth and go fishing.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## leadhead10

TheRooster said:


> really? I thought it stood for
> 
> S- stupid
> C- crackers
> O- out
> O- of
> T- texas
> *E- enjoying
> R- rectums*
> 
> could be wrong though lol
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


lmao.


----------



## leadhead10

letsgofishbro said:


> So I'm off every weekend for next 3 months someone pick a date. Grass kills and smoking gun when are y'all both off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that you were asking but Ill be off June 2nd for 21 days. Im in for a 2cool meet and greet!


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> So I'm off every weekend for next 3 months someone pick a date. Grass kills and smoking gun when are y'all both off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





leadhead10 said:


> Not that you were asking but Ill be off June 2nd for 21 days. Im in for a 2cool meet and greet!


hey letsgofishbro, me and Gunsmoke will both be off the first weekend in june, maybe we could plan a gathering for then? maybe a little to soon to establish, I dunno, I'll tell you what though, whatever date we pick I'm down, this last one was great, good people, good drinks, good times

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

Y'all have fun that first weekend. I will be offshore slaying snapper June 1st-10th every weekend day and every early day I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

letsgofishbro said:


> Y'all have fun that first weekend. I will be offshore slaying snapper June 1st-10th every weekend day and every early day I have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the invite john! The guy gets an offshore boat and now hes gotta stock his freezer!

Rooster I might be in. Ill have to check with the wife and if we dont have plans we will be there.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Boats always accepting passengers with gas money haha. The more people on board the more snapps we can keep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Boats always accepting passengers with gas money haha. The more people on board the more snapps we can keep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can already tell you its going to be 2 windy that day


----------



## Rippin'drag

Ok im trying to catch up on this convo but 32 pages a bit much, when yall gonna stick these 2 boats? Id like to drive by and catch a glimpse of this. And is this like a complete challenge, how shallow it can run and hole shot?? And it better be hard sand for hole shot, anyone can shove it in mud and jump up. Someone with a baby cat needs to join this challenge and show em what shallow is.


----------



## letsgofishbro

gunsmoke11 said:


> I can already tell you its going to be 2 windy that day


Doesn't matter it's snapper season you go out windy or calm. And we already ran em. We will run them again on a super skinny day with more boats and an airboat on standby. Hard and soft getup and hard and soft bottom running. Well do it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Rippin'drag said:


> Ok im trying to catch up on this convo but 32 pages a bit much, when yall gonna stick these 2 boats? Id like to drive by and catch a glimpse of this. And is this like a complete challenge, how shallow it can run and hole shot?? And it better be hard sand for hole shot, anyone can shove it in mud and jump up. Someone with a baby cat needs to join this challenge and show em what shallow is.





letsgofishbro said:


> Doesn't matter it's snapper season you go out windy or calm. And we already ran em. We will run them again on a super skinny day with more boats and an airboat on standby. Hard and soft getup and hard and soft bottom running. Well do it all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha your a little behind bro, we already ran them, letsgofishbro beat me, so next time I think I'll just watch instead of join and drink my beer lol and we did it follow the leader style, and ya we will get all that stuff ironed out, this last time was like a beta test, but now we see what we have to do, and john, all those days snapper fishing when you could be hangin out with me and ronn, some friend you are, see if I help you build duck blinds this year!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

No need for duckbkinds when you have a ranch with 2200 acres haha. No blinds just layouts this year bub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> No need for duckbkinds when you have a ranch with 2200 acres haha. No blinds just layouts this year bub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh so now you have to flaunt your wealth, you've changed john trump, haha

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

SHut the freak up bub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> SHut the freak up bub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao you know I love ya bro, gotta give ya a little bs, wish you were here having a drink around the bon fire with me, got me a good buzz Goin and could use some shallow water talk lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## leadhead10

Anyone want to try and meet up the first weekend in June?


----------



## TheRooster

leadhead10 said:


> Anyone want to try and meet up the first weekend in June?


heck ya, I'm down, i know letsgofishbro will be a peckerwood and be offshore chasing red crappers, haha, gunsmoke11 is off but he's got a lot going on with the house he's buying so I have no idea if he's gonna be available, but count me in for sure!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

TheRooster said:


> heck ya, I'm down, i know letsgofishbro will be a peckerwood and be offshore chasing red crappers, haha, gunsmoke11 is off but he's got a lot going on with the house he's buying so I have no idea if he's gonna be available, but count me in for sure!
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


If it's Saturday I may be able to make it. Sunday starts snapper season. Spike when you get off the ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBay420

leadhead10 said:


> Anyone want to try and meet up the first weekend in June?


I'm down. Same spot?


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> If it's Saturday I may be able to make it. Sunday starts snapper season. Spike when you get off the ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John I may be wrong but I think he ment like june-7th, which I believe is when you say you'll be offshore lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> John I may be wrong but I think he ment like june-7th, which I believe is when you say you'll be offshore lol
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Lol im deff in if im off thats fo sho


----------



## bcrazie

I will have to keep my eyes open for the next one.... I'm on call that weekend but it sounds like a blast and I always have a great time meeting other 2coolers....won't be able to make it to the one on the 7th but hopefully the next one...


----------



## leadhead10

letsgofishbro said:


> If it's Saturday I may be able to make it. Sunday starts snapper season. Spike when you get off the ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John Ill be home June 2nd. Saturday June 7th sounds good to me but that is during the Federal Red Snapper season.

We can meet where yall met before or wherever! Doesnt really matter to me.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Yeah I'm fishing June 1st 7th and 8th. I can do sat before the first guess that's the 31st I think or whatever. Also will be in San Bernard the weekend of the 14th and 15th. So whoever runs skinniest will have to wait a few weeks to get shown up. But homie will be back in a week and can have airyacht to pull boats out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

letsgofishbro said:


> Yeah I'm fishing June 1st 7th and 8th. I can do sat before the first guess that's the 31st I think or whatever. Also will be in San Bernard the weekend of the 14th and 15th. So whoever runs skinniest will have to wait a few weeks to get shown up. But homie will be back in a week and can have airyacht to pull boats out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laaaaame! yall can take a day off snapper fishing. Btw Ill run skinny but not the skinniest. i already know I have the smallest "stick"!


----------



## TheRooster

leadhead10 said:


> Laaaaame! yall can take a day off snapper fishing. Btw Ill run skinny but not the skinniest. i already know I have the smallest "stick"!


man I'll tell you this, when we did it last time it was awesome, one guy would say "hey let's go run em" and like 5 boats would take off and play follow the leader, it was awesome! and ya john, 1 day isn't gonna kill you! in fact it'll save you money! lol don't be a douche canoe!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Rmiller

You guys are nutz. I am going to try like crazy to be there the next time. Got to meet you guys. And I'll be watching the follow the leader. I have the Nautic SB and I know my limits......well after that long push that time.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Listen kids what y'all don't understand is that snapper season is only 9 days a year. Being I work Monday-Friday and can only fish weekends that's 3 days a year I can fish for snapper. So the that's 362 days a year I can run my little boat and go run shallower then everyone else and all that jazz. Or if you wanna just do weekends there's 52 weekends with 104 weekend days so take away 3 days for snapper and there's 101 days to run skinnier then you. Good day sirs I bid you adue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Listen kids what y'all don't understand is that snapper season is only 9 days a year. Being I work Monday-Friday and can only fish weekends that's 3 days a year I can fish for snapper. So the that's 362 days a year I can run my little boat and go run shallower then everyone else and all that jazz. Or if you wanna just do weekends there's 52 weekends with 104 weekend days so take away 3 days for snapper and there's 101 days to run skinnier then you. Good day sirs I bid you adue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol u dident run shallower then me yet? I dident scratch bottom over the football field in west? I say snapper away its like hunting season once a year.


----------



## letsgofishbro

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol u dident run shallower then me yet? I dident scratch bottom over the football field in west? I say snapper away its like hunting season once a year.


Let's get some lower tides and I will try and stick your shoalwater haha. In suprised none of y'all have asked to go out snapper fishing yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Let's get some lower tides and I will try and stick your shoalwater haha. In suprised none of y'all have asked to go out snapper fishing yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's because we don't have that Oprah money like you do Charlie sheen, haha, I'd rather bust your balls about it lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## letsgofishbro

Oprah money bro your crazy. 100 ish bucks for gas is all it takes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> Oprah money bro your crazy. 100 ish bucks for gas is all it takes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's an electric bill, nice try, I know you just want to get my sexyness out to international waters and have your way with me lmao can't blame ya

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## tmatheaus

I'm down for another meetup that weekend or some snappa fishin


----------



## leadhead10

Lmao I think im going to pass if thats what goes on during "snapper" fishing.. 

Im in to meet up sat June 7th and or could maybe meet another weekend in June.


----------



## tmatheaus

So what is the deal here. We gonna try to do another meet up this weekend?


----------



## letsgofishbro

I will be repeating this Saturday and Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

tmatheaus said:


> So what is the deal here. We gonna try to do another meet up this weekend?


I'm in for meeting up anytime afternoon. If we don't meet up at the diversionary my wife and I will be headed to the sand bar in Offatts Bayou.

Anyone else for sure in?



letsgofishbro said:


> I will be repeating this Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have fun with those little baby dolphin!


----------



## 24Trophy

*To wade or run or pole*

LOL - this is a fun post. We run the skinny water, and I agree measuring water <12" seems a bit nuts. Why get our of a perfectly good boat to go wade fishing a lot of $$ to walk in the mud. I have a scamp and kayak also and I am not sure either will float in that shallow of water. Needless to say the fish I am after would be landlocked there and hardly require rod and reel. 22' of flat running a 225 on plane will pass over < 12" when needed.


----------



## TheRooster

I'm in

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 will be there also, guess we need so make a new thread since nobody will probably wanna read this since it's a ton of pages lol

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## letsgofishbro

Yeah summer has started if your going that far might as well go to the sandbar. I may stop by on my way in from snapper fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmatheaus

Bands on the Sand start this weekend at Moody too. They begin playing at 6PM


----------



## TheRooster

what's bands on the sand?

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## tmatheaus

Bands on the sand is where Moody Gardens hires a band to come play. When this happens everyone pulls up in boats behind the stage, which is on the water's edge, ties up and hangs out. After the concert is over, they shoot off fireworks. They will do this most of the summer on Friday and Saturday evenings/nights.

http://www.moodygardens.com/attractions/attractions/concerts/


----------



## TheRooster

**** that sounds badass lol wonder who's playing this weekend

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## TheRooster

never mind just looked it up, a band called "the line up" and their music is "variety" lol might go to see rat ranch as well, saw those guys at Jackies Brickhouse and they rocked

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Justin_Time

I'll be down all weekend (staying at Louie's). I'll keep an eye out for you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Hell ya justin, it'd be good to see ya again brother, that concert thing sounds awesome, I'd even get to show off my LED light show haha

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Justin_Time

TheRooster said:


> Hell ya justin, it'd be good to see ya again brother, that concert thing sounds awesome, I'd even get to show off my LED light show haha
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


Right on, brother. Are y'all meeting at the sand bar at a particular time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

Justin_Time said:


> Right on, brother. Are y'all meeting at the sand bar at a particular time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno yet, trying to get a hold of some buddies to see what they wanna do, gunsmoke11 is working nights so he's asleep right now and the other is at work, don't know of they're gonna wanna do the moody gardens thing or just meet up at the sand bar at the diversionary canal around noon, I'm game for either one

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Justin_Time

Sounds good. Same here. Post up on this thread when you guys figure out a plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmatheaus

TheRooster said:


> I dunno yet, trying to get a hold of some buddies to see what they wanna do, gunsmoke11 is working nights so he's asleep right now and the other is at work, don't know of they're gonna wanna do the moody gardens thing or just meet up at the sand bar at the diversionary canal around noon, I'm game for either one
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


I will prolly wind up doing both with a short trip back to the house in the middle of it.


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> I dunno yet, trying to get a hold of some buddies to see what they wanna do, gunsmoke11 is working nights so he's asleep right now and the other is at work, don't know of they're gonna wanna do the moody gardens thing or just meet up at the sand bar at the diversionary canal around noon, I'm game for either one
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


Im down for bands on the sand! That sounds like its going to be a good time. Toomy you breaking out the old smokey?


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Im down for bands on the sand! That sounds like its going to be a good time. Toomy you breaking out the old smokey?


Lol well there's my answer then, I'm doing the band's on the sand thing lol and hell no! that thing is never going back into my boat again, thing is about as heavy as one of those swamp donkeys guys try to take home from the bar when their drunk lol memorial day was the day I finally got it out of my boat when matt came and helped me lol speaking of matt, is he working this weekend?

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> Lol well there's my answer then, I'm doing the band's on the sand thing lol and hell no! that thing is never going back into my boat again, thing is about as heavy as one of those swamp donkeys guys try to take home from the bar when their drunk lol memorial day was the day I finally got it out of my boat when matt came and helped me lol speaking of matt, is he working this weekend?
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


Lol I can see you fishing around that thing all month right out the water onto the pit! Not sure but I bet if you call him he will say he is then u tell him what u r doing and he is magically off in 2 sec.


----------



## TheRooster

gunsmoke11 said:


> Lol I can see you fishing around that thing all month right out the water onto the pit! Not sure but I bet if you call him he will say he is then u tell him what u r doing and he is magically off in 2 sec.


I'll tell him I have a room for rent and he'll take off then when he gets here I'll tell him the position has been filled lmao just waiting for the day he asks me to move in, going to be like telling your kid he can't have the toy out of their happy meal

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## KDubBlast

WTH is a booger hook and a bang switch


----------



## TheRooster

KDubBlast said:


> WTH is a booger hook and a bang switch


booger hook - finger
bang switch- gun trigger

let it sink in.......annnnnnnd go!

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## KDubBlast

cool...


----------



## shoalnuff

TheRooster said:


> booger hook - finger
> bang switch- gun trigger
> 
> let it sink in.......annnnnnnd go!
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## letsgofishbro

We're running deep tomorrow early bit running outs tiki. Will stop by on way back in. Monitor your phones after 2


----------



## leadhead10

Sounds we will be over at the Ofatts sandbar. If y'all see a black and grey Haynie Cat with a crazy chocolate lab on it come by and say hi! 

John give us a holler on your way in.


----------



## TheRooster

leadhead10 said:


> Sounds we will be over at the Ofatts sandbar. If y'all see a black and grey Haynie Cat with a crazy chocolate lab on it come by and say hi!
> 
> John give us a holler on your way in.


Lol hell ya, been thinkin about bringing my dog but I don't think she's old enough yet, might have to wait a couple weeks

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## letsgofishbro

They are never too young to be on the water. If they are old enough to leave mom they are old enough to be on a boat. Start em young. Had a 43 day old pup in a backpack in the duckblind 2 seasons ago. Too easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

letsgofishbro said:


> They are never too young to be on the water. If they are old enough to leave mom they are old enough to be on a boat. Start em young. Had a 43 day old pup in a backpack in the duckblind 2 seasons ago. Too easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya I see what your sayin, just don't wanna rush her and get her afraid of the boat, probably just over thinking it, you think your gonna make it after your snapper trip?

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## tmatheaus

We need to set up another grilling/hangout weekend again.


----------



## TheRooster

I'm down with that! Last time was fun! Except I didn't get that bbq pit out of my boat for about 2 and a half months haha


----------



## letsgofishbro

Pick a few days you and Ronn are off and I will try to see if I'm off as well and hopefully tides are low haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster

I must have blacked out for a year. Who ran in the most skiniestest water?


----------



## TheRooster

Actually we all just ran around and played for a bit and did some bs'ing and got to meet some 2coolers, pretty fun ordeal, wouldn't mind doing it again and seeing how many people we could get to come out


----------



## Justin_Time

I'm down again! It was good to meet you guys last year.


----------



## TheRooster

Don't worry Justin I got a snap pic of ya haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ok now I'm in


----------



## TheRooster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ok now I'm in


There goes the neighborhood! Lol


----------

